# Kultura > Kulturë demokratike >  Afektet e demokracisë

## Neteorm

Artikulli orgjinal në Critique & Humanism, via Eurozine

Mungesa e përplasjes së ashpër mes projekteve të ndryshme politike në demokracitë liberale ka çuar deri te kriza e përfaqësimit. Demonizimi i armiqve të konsensusit dypartiak mund të jetë ngushëllues moralisht, por është shfuqizues politikisht. Na duhet një popullizëm progresiv që të mund të mobilizojë afektet e përbashkëta drejt mbrojtjes së barazisë dhe drejtësisë sociale.

Emocionet dhe afektet, së fundmi, janë bërë temë në modë mes filozofëve dhe njerëzve që punojnë në shkenca sociale dhe ka pasur rritje në literaturën rreth asaj që është quajtur kthesë  afektuese. Kjo ka të bëjë me një numër shumë heterogjen veprash, mes të cilave nuk është e lehtë të hasen ngjasime famijare, ngase teoricenët që vihen me raste nën këtë ombrellë, vijnë nga një shumëllojshmëri qasjesh që vështirë se harmonizohen. Ata nuk bien dakord për vetë kuptimin e termave afekt dhe emocione, e lëre më për marrëdhënien mes tyre. Disa prej syresh janë të ndikuar nga Deleuze dhe Guattari, të tjerët nga neuroshkenca, ndërsa të tjerët nga një shumëllojshmëri e shkollave konstruktiviste. Për një kohë të gjatë, në veprën time kam vënë theks të posaçëm mbi rolin e pasioneve në politikë dhe do të doja që këtu të sqaroj se çfarë kuptoj me pasionet dhe si e shoh rolin e tyre në politikë.

Në fakt, shpesh më kanë pyetur pse flas për pasionet e jo për emocionet. Për këtë arsye dua të theksoj se, nga pikëpamja që avokoj, është thelbësore të dallohen pasionet nga emocionet. Qasja ime është elaboruar për sa i përket domenit politik; një prej mendimeve kryesore është që, në atë fushë, kemi të bëjmë gjithnjë më identitete kolektive  diçka që termi emocione nuk e shpreh mjaftueshëm, ngaqë zakonisht emocionet janë të bashkëgjitura me individët. Natyrisht se pasionet, poashtu, mund të jenë invididuale për nga natyra, por kam zgjedhur të përdor atë term, me konotacionet e tij më të dhunshme, sepse më lejon që të nënvizoj dimensionin e konfliktit dhe të sugjeroj përplasjen mes identiteteve kolektive politike, dy aspekte të cilat i marr si përbërëse të politikës. Mbaj qëndrimin që, pa kuptuar rolin vendimtar që luajnë afektet e përbashkëta në themelimin e formave politike të identifikimit, nuk është e mundur të përballohet ajo për të cilën luftohet në politikën demokratike. Pas prezantimit të mendimeve kryesore të qasjes sime teorike, do të tregoj sesi kjo qasje është veçanërisht e përshtatshme për të kuptuar natyrën e momentit popullist që e karakterizon gjendjen e tashme kritike dhe sesi ti përgjigjemi sfidës që ajo paraqet.

Antagonizmi dhe hegjemonia

Për të kuptuar se çdua të them me pasionet dhe si e shoh rolin e tyre në politikë kërkohet njohuri e kornizës teorike që e formëson qasjen time. Kjo qasje është elaboruar së pari te Hegjemonia dhe Strategjia Socialiste [Hegemony and Socialist Strategy], e shkruar së bashku me Ernesto Laclau-n, ku argumentojmë se nevojiten dy koncepte themelore për të elaboruar teorinë e politikes: antagonizmi dhe hegjemonia [1]. Koncepti i antagonizmit është qendror, sepse pranon si postulat ekzistencën e negativitetit radikal që pengon totalizimin e shoqërisë dhe përjashton mundësinë e shoqërisë përtej ndarjes dhe pushtetit. Ky koncept lidhet me konceptin e hegjemonisë. Të pohosh paçrrënjosshmërinë e antagonizmit kërkon të pranuarit e pamundësisë për të arritur pikën përfundimtare dhe në vënd të kësaj, të njohurit e dimensionit të pavendosshmërisë dhe kontingjencës që përshkon çdo rend. Katergoria e hegjemonisë i referohet pikërisht këtij dimensioni, meqë dëshmon se çdo shoqëri është produkt i praktikave që kërkojnë të ndërtojnë një rend, në një kontekst të kontigjencës. Në këtë pikëpamje, socialja themelohet nga praktikat hegjemonike sedimentare. Kjo perspektivë tregon se çdo rend vjen si pasojë e artikulimit të përkohshëm e të brishtë të praktikave kontingjente. Çdo rend është shprehje e strukturave të posaçme të marrëdhënieve të pushtetit dhe gjithmonë themelohet përmes përjashtimit të mundësive tjera, prej ku rrjedh edhe karakteri i tij politik.

Më vonë propozova që të bëhet dallimi mes politikes, për tiu referuar dimensionit të negativitetit radikal, të antagonizmit  i tillë që mund të shfaqet përbrenda një shumëllojshmërie të madhe të marrëdhënieve shoqërore  dhe politikës, e cila merret me manifestimet ontike të këtij dimensioni ontologjik. Politika synon themelemin e një rendi dhe organizimin e bashkëjetesës njerëzore në kushtet që kundërvihen nga politikja, kështu që ato janë gjithmonë konfliktuoze. Këtë dallim mes politikes dhe politikës e gjejmë në teori të tjera, ndonëse jo gjithmonë me të njëjtin kuptim. Në fakt, mund të dallojmë dy mënyra të kundërta të karakterizimit të politikes. Ka prej tyre, për të cilët politikja i referohet hapësirës së lirisë dhe veprimit të përbashkët, ndësa të tjerët e shohin politiken si hapësirë të konfliktit dhe antagonizmit. Unë avokoj qasjen e dytë dhe teza që mbroj ështe se vetëm atëherë kur të njihet karakteri i paçrrënjosshëm i ndarjes dhe i antagonizmit, do të jetë e mundur të mendohet në një mënyrë të duhur politike dhe të zotërohet sfida me të cilën përballet politika demokratike.

Marrja parasysh e dimensionit të politikës, nënkupton pranimin e ekzistencës së konflikteve që nuk mund të kenë zgjidhje të arsyeshme  pikërisht me këtë nënkuptoj antagonizmin. Sigurisht se jo të gjitha konfliktet janë antagoniste për nga natyra, por ato që janë tamam politike janë ashtu sepse gjithmonë përfshijnë vendime që kërkojnë zgjedhje mes alternativash, të cilat janë të pavendosshme prej një pikëpamjeje të pastër racionale. Jeta politike nuk do të jetë kurrë në gjendje të heqë qafe antagonizmin, meqë ka të bëjë me veprimin publik dhe formimin e identiteteve kolektive. Ai synon themelimin e ne në kontekstin e diversitetit dhe konfliktit. Prapëseprapë, në mënyrë që të themelojmë ne, duhet ta dallojmë nga ata, ku gjithmonë ekziston mundësia që, në kushtet të caktuara, kjo ne/ata të marrë formën e një përplasjeje antagoniste mik/armik. Kjo është pse kam argumentuar se çështja vendimtare për politikën demokratike nuk është të arriturit e konsensusit pa përjashtim  që do të ishte barabar me krijimin e ne pa korresponduesen ata  por të ndërtuarit e diskriminimit ne/ata, në një mënyrë që do të përputhej me institucionet pluraliste demokratike.

Kjo është diçka që shumica e teoricienëve liberaldemokratë duhet ta shmangin, për shkak të mënyrës joadekuate sesi e konceptojnë pluralizmin. Ndërkohë që pranojnë se jetojmë në një botë ku bashkëjeton një shumëllojshmëri perspektivash e vlerash dhe se është e pamundur që secili prej nesh ti adoptojë të gjithat prej tyre; këta teoricienë paramendojnë se, me tu bërë bashkë, këto perspektiva e vlera përbëjnë një ansambël harmonik e jokonfliktuoz. Pra, ky tip i mendimit është i paaftë që të shpjegojë natyrën domosodoshmërisht konfliktuoze të pluralizmit, që rrjedh prej pamundësisë së pajtimit të të gjita pikëpamjeve, dhe kjo është arsyeja pse është i destinuar të mohojë [negate] politiken në dimensionin e saj antagonist. Sigurisht se pluralistët liberalë pranojnë se, në demokraci populli nuk mund të konsiderohet më një, por ata e shohin si të shumëfishtë, ndërkohë që sipas perspektivës hegjemonike do të duhej të kuptohet si i ndarë.

Pas botimit të Hegjemonia dhe Strategjia Socialiste, ndërkohë që studioja diskutimin mes teoricienëve liberaldemokratë, kuptova se as modeli agregativ as ai deliberativ nuk na lejojnë që të parashohim mundësinë e politikës hegjemonike demokratike. Të shpjegosh paçrrënjosshmërinë e antagonizmit dhe natyrën hegjemonike të politikës, duhej një tjetër qasje  një qasje e cila ishte e zonja ti përgjigjej këtyre pyetjeve: Si do të mund të njihte dhe menaxhonte një rend demokratik ekzistencën e konflikteve që nuk kanë zgjidhje të arsyeshme? Si të konceptohet demokracia në një mënyrë që të lejojë në mesin e saj përplasje mes projekteve hegjemonike në konflikt me njëra tjetrën? Përgjigjja ime për këtë pyetje është modeli agonist i demokracisë, i cili ofron një kornizë analitike, të domosdoshme për të përfytyruar mundësinë e përplasjes demokratike mes projekteve hegjemonike.

Sipas modelit agonist, të ideosh demokracinë pluraliste, në një mënyrë që nuk e mohon dimensionin antagonist, do të thotë të parafytyrosh dy mënyra të mundshme të manifestimit të dimensionit antagonist: si përplasje mik/armik ose si përplasje mes kundërshtarësh. Këtë të fundit kam propozuar ta quaj agoniste. Përplasja agoniste është ndryshe prej asaj antagoniste, jo sepse lë mundësinë për konsensus të mundshëm, por sepse kundërshtari nuk konsiderohet si armik për tu shkatërruar, por si kundërshtar - ekzistenca e të cilit perceptohet si legjitime. Idetë e saj do të kundërshtohen fuqishëm, por nuk do të vihet kurrë në pyetje e drejta e saj për ti mbrojtur ato.

Duke pohuar karakterin përbërës të ndarjes shoqërore dhe pamundësinë e pajtimit përfundimtar, perspektiva agoniste njeh karakterin e domosdoshëm partiak të politikës demokratike. Duke konceptuar këtë përplasje në terma të kundërshtarëve dhe jo në mënyrën mik/armik, që mund të çojë te lufta civile, bëhet e mundur që një përplasje e tillë të ngjajë përbrenda institucioneve demokratike. Çfarë është me rëndësi në betejën antagoniste është vetë konfigurimi i marrëdhënieve të pushtetit që strukturojnë një rend shoqëror dhe tipi i hegjemonisë që ato ndërtojnë. Kjo është përplasje mes projekteve hegjemonike në konflikt që nuk mund të zgjidhet kurrë racionalisht. Prandaj, dimensioni antagonist është përherë i pranishëm, por ai vihet në skenë me mjete të përplasjes, precedurat e së cilës pranohen nga kundërshtarët. Një perspektivë e tillë agoniste merr për bazë faktin se çdo rend shoqëror është i themeluar politikisht dhe se hapësira ku ndodhin ndërhyrjet hegjemonike nuk është kurrë neutral, meqë është gjithmonë produkt i praktikave të mëhershme hegjemonike. Ajo e sheh sferën publike si fushëbetejë ku projektet hegjemonike përplasen me njëra tjetrën, pa mundësinë e zgjidhjes përfundimtare.

Dallimi mes antagonizmit (marrëdhënia mik/armik) dhe agonizmit (marrëdhënia mes kundërshtarëve) na lejon të kuptojmë pse nuk është e domosdoshme, përkundër çfarë besojnë shumë teoricienë demokratikë, të mohohet paçrrënjosshmëria e antagonizmit në mënyrë që të parafytyrohet themelimi i rendit demokratik. Larg së paraqituri rrezik për demokracinë, përplasja agoniste është në realitet vet kushti i ekzistencës së saj. Natyrisht, demokracia nuk mund të mbijetojë pa një formë të caktuar konsensusi, një konsensus konfliktuoz që i referohet besnikërisë ndaj vlerave etiko-politike që përbëjnë parimet e tij të legjitimitetit, si dhe ndaj institucioneve në të cilat janë të gdhendura këto. Megjithatë, ajo duhet gjithashtu të bëjë të mundur disponueshmërinë e interpretimeve të ndryshme, e ndonjëherë konfliktuoze, të atyre vlerave të përbashkëta etiko-politike, në mënyrë që qytetarët të kenë vërtet mundësinë të zgjedhin mes alternativave reale.

Te Mbi Politiken [On the Political] (2005) dhe te Agonistika [Agonistika] (2013), duke shqyrtuar gjendjen e tanishme të demokracive europiane, argumentova se jemi dëshmitarë të një krize të përfaqësimit që ngjan për shkak të mungesës së kornizës agoniste [2]. Është pasojë e asaj që e quaj konsensus pas-politik [post-political] në qendrën që është themeluar mes partive të qendrës së djathtë dhe qendrës së majtë. Ky konsensus, që bazohet në idenë se nuk ka alternativë ndaj globalizimit neoliberal, shërben për të fortifikuar hegjemoninë ekzistuese. Duke mos ofruar mundësinë e përplasjes agoniste mes projekteve të ndryshme politike, i privon qytetarëve zërin në zgjedhje. Siç pretendojnë Indignados në Spanjë, kemi votë por nuk kemi zë.

Duke postuluar se tash jetojmë në shoqëri ku identitetet kolektive janë zhdukur dhe ku kundërshtia mes së majtës dhe së djathtës nuk ka kuptim, perspektiva paspolitike refuzon të pranojë se politika ka të bëjë gjithmonë me vendosjen e  kufijve politike mes ne dhe ata. Duke e shpallur të tejkaluar modelin kundërshtar [adversarial model], ajo cungon dinamikën agoniste dhe pengon qëllimet politike demokratike. Kjo është ajo që e shpjegon shumëzimin e formave të tjera të identiteteve kolektive të natyrës morale, fetare e etnike. Kjo është poashtu zanafilla  dhe do të kthehem të kjo pikë më vonë  e suksesit në rritje të partive populliste të djathta, të cilat shpesh janë të vetmet që pretendojnë se ka një alternativë dhe se ato do ti kthejnë popullit pushtetin që u është grabitur nga elitat.

Në mënyrë që ta adresoj çështjen e popullizmit, duhet ti qasem çështjes së pasioneve në fushën e politikës. Siç e kam bërë të ditur më herët, duke përdorur termin pasione dua të dalloj reflektimin tim nga çështja e emocioneve individuale. Me pasionet shënjoj një tip të caktuar të afekteve të përbashkëta, ato që mobilizohen në domenin politik në ndërtimin e formave të identifikimit ne/ata. Synimi im është të sfidoj pikëmapjen racionaliste që mbizotëron në teorinë e politikës demokratike, duke nënvizuar edhe karakterin kolektiv edhe atë partiak të veprimit politik, duke vënë në pah rolin vendimtar që luajnë afektet në ndërtimin e identiteteve politike. Një prej kritikave të mia kyçe ndaj teorive liberaldemokrate është paaftësia e tyre për të pranuar këtë dimension afektiv, një paaftësi që e kuptoj si pasojë të konceptimit që ato kanë për individin, i cili si aktor në fushën e politikës paraqitet si i nxitur o nga ndjekja e interesit personal o nga brengat morale. Kjo lë jashtë njohjen e natyrës kolektive të aktorëve politikë dhe na parandalon që të bëjmë një prej pyetjeve kryesore për politikën: si krijohen format kolektive të identifikimit dhe cili është roli i afekteve në këtë proces?

Afektet

Vini re se po e shtroj këtë pyetje përbrenda kornizës ontologjike pasthemeltariste [post-foundationalist] të cilën e skicova më herët. Vendimtare për këtë kornizë është pohimi se natyra diskursive e sociales dhe teza se nuk ka identitete themeltare, por vetëm forma të identifikimit. Ajo çfarë vlen në politikë është ndërtimi i identiteteve politike; kjo gjithmonë përfshin dimensionin afektiv, ajo që Freud-i e quan investim libidinal.

Freud-i është qendror për reflektimin tim. Përkrah pohimit se lidhja shoqërore është lidhje libidinale, ai solli në pah rolin vendimtar të lidhjeve afektive libidinale në proceset e identifikimit kolektiv. Siç deklaronte te Psikologjia e grupit dhe analiza e egos: një grup mbahet së bashku nga një fuqi e llojit të vet: dhe fuqi së cilës mund ti atribuohet ky tipar më mirë sesa Erosit, që mban së bashku çdo gjë në botë [3]. Për Freud-in, afektet janë shprehje cilësore të sasisë së energjisë libidinale të instinkteve. Kjo energji libidinale është e farkëtueshme dhe mund të orientohet në drejtime të shumta, duke prodhuar afekte të ndryshme. Qëllimi është se është e rëndësishme të kuptohet se format e ndryshme të politikës mund të ushqejnë lidhje të ndryshme libidinale afektive. Kjo na ndihmon të hedhim poshtë pikëpamjen esencialiste që afektet e dhëna iu atribuon agjentëve të veçantë shoqërorë.

Për të shpjeguar këtë argument, dua të sjell disa vështrime nga koncepti i afekteve i Spinozës, me një fjalë dallimi i tij mes dhembshurisë (affection) dhe afektit (affectus) [4]. Si Freud-i, Spinoza beson se është dëshira ajo që i shtyn qeniet njerëzore të veprojnë dhe ai vëren se janë afektet ato që i bëjnë ata të veprojnë në një drejtim e jo në tjetrin. Për të, dhembshuria është gjendje e një trupi për sa kohë që është subjekt i veprës së një trupi tjetër. Kur afektohet nga diçka e jashtme, konatus-i (përpjekja e përgjithshme për të ngulmuar në qënien tonë) do të përjetojë afekte që do ta shtyjnë të dëshirojë diçka dhe të veprojë në përputhje me të. Kjo dinamikë e affection/affectus më duket e dobishme, në mënyrë që të ideohet procesi i prodhimit të afekteve të përbashkëta dhe propozoj që kjo dinamikë të përdoret për të shqyrtuar mënyrat e ndërtimit të identiteteve politike, duke i parë dhembshuritë si hapësirë ku diskursivja dhe afektivja artikulohen në praktika të posaçme.

Për sa i përket rëndësisë së praktikave, frymëzohem nga Wittgenstein-i, i cili na mësoi se duke qenë të gdhendur [inscription] në lojëra të gjuhës, në ato çfarë i quajmë praktika diskursive, agjentët shoqërorë formojnë besime e dëshira të posaçme dhe përftojnë subjektivitetin e tyre (lermëni të theksoj këtu se me diskursiv nuk i referohem praktikave që merren përjashtimisht me të folurit ose të shkruarit, por praktikave shënjuese në të cilat shënjimi dhe vepra nuk mund të ndahen). Në këtë pikëpamje, besnikëria ndaj demokracisë është diçka që bazohet jo në arsyeshmëri, por në pjesëmarrje në forma të posaçme të jetës. Siç ka vërejtur shpesh Richard Rorty, perspektiva vitgenshtajniane na bën të kuptojmë se besnikëria ndaj demokracisë dhe besimi në vlerën e institucioneve të saj, nuk varet nga ajo se a u japim atyre themel intelektual. Besnikëria ndaj vlerave demokratike është çështje identifikimi; ajo krijohet jo përmes argumentimit racional, por përmes ansamblit të lojërave të gjuhës që ndërtojnë format demokratike të individualitetit. Wittgenstein-i e njeh qartë dimensionin afektiv të kësaj besnikërie, të cilin ai e përqas me përkushtimin pasionant ndaj një sistemi të referencës [5].

Duke bërë bashkë Spinoza-n, Freud-in dhe Wittgenstein-in, propozoj të shohim gdhendjen në praktikat diskursive si ofruese të dhembshurive të cilat, për Spinoza-n, sjellin afektet që nxisin dëshirën dhe çojnë drejt një veprimi të posaçëm. Kjo njeh që afektet dhe dëshira luajnë rol vendimtar në krijimin e formave kolektive të identifikimit dhe se ato janë forca motivuese të veprimit politik. Parashtroj se kjo njohje e rolit kyç të afekteve dhe të mënyrës sesi mund të mobilizohen ato, është vendimtare për konceptimin e politikës demokratike. Gjithashtu, në pjesën e dytë të prezantimit tim, do të argumentoj se një perspektivë e tillë teorike është e domosdoshme për të kuptuar natyrën e momentit popullist që po e shohim sot, si dhe për të konceptuar se si të përballemi me sfidën që paraqet.

Popullizmi

Për tiu qasur si duhet çështjes së popullizmit, është e nevojshme që së pari të heqim qafe vizionin thjeshtëzues të popullizmit si thjesht demagogji, si dhe të përvetësojmë një perspektivë analitike. Unë ndjek Ernesto Laclau-n, i cili përkufizon popullizmin si mënyrë për të ndërtuar kufirin politik ne/ata duke i bërë thirrje mobilizimit të nëpërkëmburve kundrejt atyre në pushtet [6]. Ai shfaqet kur synohet që të ndërtohet një subjekt i ri i veprimit kolektiv  populli  i aftë që të rikonfigurojë një rend shoqëror që jetohet si i padrejtë. Popullizmi, ngulmon Laclau, nuk është ideologji e as regjim politik dhe nuk ka ndonjë përmbajtje të veçantë programatike. Ai është mënyrë e të bërit politikë, strategji, që mund të marrë forma të llojllojshme, varësisht prej kohës e vendit, dhe që është i përputhshëm me forma të ndryshme të qeverisjes.

Disa popullizma kanë sjellë regjime fashiste, por ka edhe shumë forma të tjera. Është gabim të pohohet se të gjitha prej tyre janë të papajtueshme me ekzistencën e institucioneve liberal demokratike. Çështë e vërteta, ky tip mobilizimi mund të ketë pasoja demokratike. Ky qe rasti, për shembull, me lëvizjen populliste në Shtetet e Bashkuara në shekullin 19, e cila qe në gjendje të rishpërndajë pushtetin politik në favor të shumicës pa vënë në pikëpyetje tërë sistemin demokratik. Në fakt, popullizmi përbën një dimension të rëndësishëm të demokracisë, meqë i referohet dimensionit të sovranitetit popullor dhe ndërtimit të demosit që është thelbësor për demokracinë.

Duke shqyrtuar me kujdes rritjen e tipit popullist të politikës në Europë, mund të konstatojmë se është në sajë të puqjes së fenomeneve të ndryshme që në vitet e fundit kanë ndikuar në kushtet mbi të cilat ushtrohet demokracia. Fenomeni i parë, të cilin e përmenda më herët dhe të cilin e quaj paspolitikë, i referohet turbullimit të kufijve politikë mes së djathtës dhe së majtës. Siç e kemi parë, kjo është pasojë e konsensusit të vendosur mes partive të qendrës së djathtë dhe qendrës së majtë, me idenë se nuk ka alternativë tjetër ndaj globalizimit neoliberal. Nën pretekstin e modernizimit të imponuar nga globalizmi, partitë socialdemokrate kanë pranuar diktatet e kapitalizmit finaciar dhe limitet që ato kanë mbivendosur ndaj ndërhyrjes shtetërore dhe politikave të tyre të rishpërndarjes. Roli i parlamenteve dhe i institucioneve të tjera që i lejojnë qytetarëve të ndikojnë në vendimet politike është reduktuar drastikisht. Zgjedhjet nuk ofrojnë më ndonjë mundësi për të vendosur për alternativa reale përmes partive tradicionale të qeverisë, dhe qytetarët janë privuar nga mundësia e ushtrimit të të drejtave të tyre demokratike. Sovraniteti popullor, nocioni që përbën vetë zemrën e idealit demokratik  pushteti i popullit  është shpallur si i vjetëruar dhe demokracia është reduktuar në komponentën e saj liberale. Politika është bërë thjesht çështje teknike e menaxhimit të rendit ekzistues, domen i rezervuar për ekspertët. E vetmja gjë që lejon paspolitika është alternimi dypartiak i pushtetit mes partive të qendrës së djathtë dhe qendrës së majtë. Të gjithë ata që kundërshtojnë këtë konsensus të qendrës diskualifikohen si popullistë dhe akuzohen si ekstremistë.

Këto ndryshime në nivelin politik kanë ngjarë përbrenda kontekstit të formulimit hegjemonik neoliberal, të karakterizuar nga një formë e regullimit të kapitalizmit ku roli i kapitalit finaciar është qendror. Kemi parë ngritje eksponenciale të pabarazisë që prek jo vetëm klasën punëtore, por poashtu një pjesë të madhe të klasave të mesme, të cilat kanë hyrë në një proces të varfërimit në masë dhe pasigurisë. Jemi dëshmitarë të një procesi të oligarkizimit të shoqërive perëndimore. Partitë e qendrës së majtë kanë braktisur betejën për barazi dhe tash parullat e tyre kryesore kanë të bëjnë me zgjedhjen[choice] dhe paanëshmërinë [fairness]. Dy idealet demokratike të barazisë dhe sovranitetit popullor janë braktisur dhe mund të thuhet se tash jetojmë në shoqëri pas-demokratike. Patjetër që ende flitet për demokracinë, por vetëm sa për të nënkuptuar të drejtën universale të votës dhe respektin për sundimin e shumicës.

Ky evolucion, larg prej së qeni përparim drejt një shoqërie më të pjekur, siç pretendohet ndonjëherë, minon vetë themelet e modelit tonë perëndimor të demokracisë, që zakonisht shënjohet si demokraci liberale. Siç tregon C.B. MacPherson, ai model ishte pasojë e artikulimit mes dy traditave [7]. E para është tradita liberale e sundimit të ligjit, ndarjes së pushteteve dhe e afirmimit të lirisë individuale; e dyta është tradita demokratike e barazisë dhe e sovranitetit popullor. Pa dyshim, këto dy logjika politike janë përfundimisht të papajtueshme; gjithmonë do të ketë tension mes parimeve të lirisë dhe barazisë. Megjithatë, siç argumentoj te Paradoksi Demokratik [The Democratic Paradox], ai tension është përbërës i modelit tonë demokratik, ngaqë ofron hapësirën për përplasje agoniste dhe garanton pluralizmin [8]. Përgjatë historisë europiane, ky tension është negociuar përmes betejes agoniste mes së djathtës, që favorizon lirinë, dhe së majtës, që e vë theksin te barazia. Në vitet e fundit, me hegjemoninë e neoliberalizmit, kufiri e djathtë/e majtë është turbulluar dhe hapësira ku do të mund të ndodhte përplasja agoniste mes kundërshtarëve është zhdukur. Karakteristikë e gjendjeve tona pas-demokratike është se aspiratat demokratike nuk mund të gjejnë më kanale të shprehjes përbrenda kornizës tradicionale politike. Pasioni për barazinë, i cili sipas Tocqueville-it, është pasioni demokratik par excellence, nuk gjen terren politik ku mund të kanalizohet drejt qëllimeve emancipuese.

Është në këtë kontekst që lëvizjet e llojllojshme populliste janë shfaqur, duke mos pranuar pas-politikën dhe pas-demokracinë. Ato pretendojnë ti kthejnë popullit zërin që u është konfiskuar nga elitat. Pa marrë parasysh format problematike që marrin disa prej këtyre lëvizjeve, është më rëndësi të kuptohet se ato janë shprehje të aspiratave legjitime demokratike, të cilat fatkeqësisht shprehen me një fjalor ksenofobik. Kjo mundësi që kërkesat demokratike të ndërtohen në mënyrë ksenofobike, është diçka që shumica e partive nuk janë në gjendje të kuptojnë për shkak të qasjes së tyre esencialiste. Kjo është pse unë konstatoj se pa përvetësimin e një qasjeje diskursive antiesencialiste, nuk është e mundur që të kuptohet natyra e sfidës populliste. Kjo sfidë kërkon pranimin se populli, si kategori politike, mund të ndërtohet në mënyra krejt të ndryshme dhe se jo të gjitha prej tyre kanë orientim progresiv. Çështë e vërteta, në disa prej vendeve europiane, aspirata për rikthimin e idealeve demokratike të barazisë dhe sovranitetit popullor, të hedhura poshtë nën pas-demokracinë, është kapur prej partive populliste të djatha. Ato kanë mobilizuar me sukses afektet e përbashkëta duke ndërtuar një popull, zëri i të cilit thërret për një demokraci që synon të mbrojë interesat e bashkëkombasve të vërtetë. Ata ndërtojnë popullin përmes diskursit etnonacionalist që përjashton imigrantët, të cilët konsiderohen kërcënim për identitetin dhe prosperitetin kombëtar.

Drejt një popullizmi progresiv

Është urgjente të kuptohet se është mungesa së një narrative që ofron fjalor të ndryshëm për formulimin e këtyre kërkesave demokratike, që shpjegon suksesin e popullizmit të djathtë në një numër të rritje të sektorëve shoqërorë. Çfarë nevojitet është një narrativë tjetër, e trupëzuar në një ansambël praktikash që ofrojnë gdhendjet diskursive, të afta për të ushqyer forma të tjera identifikimi. Diskualifikimi i atyre partive si të ekstremit të djathtë apo neofashiste, është mënyrë e lehtë për të hequr qafe kërkesat e tyre, meqë nuk pranon të njohë dimensionin demokratik te shumica e tyre. Natyrisht se është posaçërisht e përshtatshme për forcat e qendrës që ti atribuojë joshjen e tyre mungesës së edukimit, ose ndikimit të faktorëve atavistë. Kjo iu lejon atyre që, me shfaqjen e këtyre partive, të shmangin përgjegjësinë. Përgjigjja e tyre është që të mbrojë demokratët e mirë kundër rrezikut të pasioneve të paarsyeshme, duke vendosur një kufi moral, sa për të përjashtuar ekstremistët prej debatit demokratik. Ky demonizim i armiqve të konsensusit dypartiak mund të jetë ngushëllues moralisht, por shfuqizues politikisht.

Në vend se këto kërkesa të denigrohen, puna është si ti formulojmë në një mënyrë progresive, duke përkufizuar kundërshtarin si konfigurim forcash që fuqizojnë dhe promovojnë projektin neoliberal. Strategjia për të luftuar popullizmin e djathtë do të duhej të jetë promovimi i lëvizjes populliste progresive, një popullizëm i majtë që është pranues ndaj atyre aspiratave demokratike dhe që përmes ndërtimit të një tjetër populli do të mobilizonte afektet e përbashkëta drejt mbrojtjes së barazisë dhe drejtësisë sociale. Sepse një afekt, siç kishte dëshirë të theksonte Spinoza, mund të zhvendoset vetëm nga një afekt i kundërt, më i fortë se ai që po shtypet.

Ballafaqimi me sfidën që paraqet momenti popullist për të ardhmen e demokracisë, kërkon artikulimin e një vullneti kolektiv që krijon sinergji mes shumëllojshmërisë së lëvizjeve shoqërore dhe forcave politike, qëllimi i së cilave është të rikthejnë dhe thellojnë demokracinë. Duke qenë se sektorë të shumtë shoqërorë vuajnë efektet e kapitalizmit financiar, ka potencial që ky vullnet kolektiv të ketë karakter të tërthortë, që tejkalon dallimin i djathtë/i majtë, siç konfigurohet tradicionalisht. Konceptuar në mënyrë progresive, larg së qenit perversion i demokracisë, popullizmi përbën forcën politike më të përshatshme në Europën e sotme për ta mbrojtur atë.

Pengesa kryesore për një politikë të tillë është se shumica e partive të majta nuk e kuptojnë rolin vendimtar të afekteve të përbashkëta në përbërjen e identiteteve politike dhe rëndësinë e mobilizimit të pasioneve në drejtimin demokratik. Ato janë të ndikuara nga pikëpamja mbizotëruese në teorinë politike demokratike, sipas së cilës pasionet duhet të përjashtohen prej politikës demokratike, e cila duhet të kufizohet në argumentet tradicionale dhe procedurat e diksutimit. Kjo pa dyshim se është njëra prej arsyeve që shpjegon armiqësinë liberaldemokrate ndaj popullizmit dhe kjo është pse liberaldemokratët nuk janë në gjendje tu përgjigjen sfidave që paraqet ngritja e lëvizjeve populliste të djatha. Lëvizjet e tilla kuptojnë se politika gjithmonë është partiake dhe se kërkon krijimin e marrëdhënies ne/ata. Ata janë shumë të vetëdijshëm për nevojën e mobilizimit të afekteve në mënyrë që të ndërtohen identitetet kolektive politike.

Jam e bindur se në vitet e ardshme, aksi qendror i konfliktit politik do të jetë mes popullizmit të djathtë dhe popullizmit të majtë. Është thelbësore që sektorët progresivë të kuptojnë rëndësinë që të përfshihen vetë në këtë betejë. Mënyra më e mirë për të luftuar kundër atyre partive nuk është duke i akuzuar ata për popullizëm, duke dënuar joshjen e tyre ndaj afekteve. Vetëm përmes ndërtimit të një populli tjetër, një vullneti kolektiv të bazuar në mobilizimin e pasioneve në mbrojtje të barazisë dhe të drejtësisë sociale, do të jetë e mundur që të luftohen politikat ksenofobe që promovohen nga popullizmi i djathtë.

Në rikrijimin e kufijve politikë, momenti popullist që po e shohim sot në Europë shënjon rikthimin te politikja. Rikthim që mund të hapë rrugën për zgjidhje autoritare  përmes regjimeve që dobësojnë institucionet liberaldemokrate  por që poashtu mund të çojë drejt ripërqafimit dhe thellimit të vlerave demokratike. Çdo gjë do të varet nga lloji i popullizmit që do të ngadhënjejë në betejën kundër pas-politikës dhe pas-demokracisë.

----

[1] Laclau, E. dhe C. Mouffe, Hegjemonia dhe Strategjia Socialiste: Drejt Politikës Radikalisht Demokratike, Nju Jork dhe Londër, 2014.

[2] Mouffe, C. Mbi Politiken, Abingdon 2005; Mouffe, C., Agonistika: Të Mendosh Botën Politikisht, Londër dhe Nju Jork 2013.

[3] Freud, S., Psikologjia e Grupit dhe Analiza e Egos, Londër  2001.

[4] Spinoza B., Etika, Nju York 1994, pjesa 3.

[5] Wittgenstein, L. Kultura dhe Vlera, Çikago 1984, pjesa 64.

[6] Laclau, E., Mbi Arsyen Populliste,  Londër dhe Nju Jork 2005.

[7] MacPherson, C.B., Jeta dhe Kohët e Demokracisë Liberale, Oxford 1977.

[8] Mouffe, C., Paradoksi Demokratik, 2000,  Nju Jork dhe Londër, 2000.

---

Përktheu: Bardhi Bakija

----------

